# Heat press nation - do you use their heat presses?



## Dc5887 (Sep 23, 2013)

Checking to see of anyone uses any of there presses and what's model you have. Do you have any issues with it?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------



## sn315on (Feb 13, 2014)

I actually just purchased one of the HPN heat presses last week and used it this week. Here's a review for you, I put it on my website: Heat Press Nation Review | Designs by Sara

I'll also post it here:
I just purchased a Heat Press Nation 15 x 15 heat press with a threadable slide out drawer.

I’ve been researching heat presses for two months, asking questions to owners, reading information.

I knew that I wanted to get one that was the middle of the road, not really expensive, but, made to last for the money. I wanted one that had a warranty and an actual company that I could ask questions to before purchasing and after if I needed to. Also, I wanted something that was at least assembled in the USA if not totally manufactured in the USA.

I asked a question on the Facebook page of Heat Press Nation and received a very honest and quick response. https://www.facebook.com/heatpressnation/posts/718340344856265 That made me go to their site and start looking.

This is after looking at companies and the ones offered on various websites.

My search began on their site and I ended up purchasing this one: http://www.heatpressnation.com/hpn-15×15-signature-series-heat-press.html

I had questions about the size of the actual base, and the power it needed. when I was on the website looking, I opened up a chat with someone and asked some questions. I received the answers and purchased it! I ordered it on a Thursday and received it on Tuesday of the next week. It was coming from California to my home in Maryland, with FedEX delivery and I paid $35 shipping.

It was dropped off, gently by a FedEx guy with a big truck. He put it in the garage. I opened it and saw the amperage rating and thought that we’d have to run it with nothing else on or it would blow a fuse. It sat in the garage, until hubby arrived home and could move it to the basement. It’s pretty heavy, about 70 lbs. And while I could lift it from the box to the table, I couldn’t carry it anywhere.

We read the three page instruction sheet, which has GREAT info in it for someone that needs to know everything about their machine. I like that it has a cover for the lower drawer, when not in use. I also like that I didn’t have to “burn off” the heat press. It was perfect and heated up with no odor. In fact in the instructions it said that I shouldn’t bake it without using it to press something.

I followed the directions to the letter and hubby helped me figure it out with some test shirts and some mis-weeded HTV.

There’s a definite learning curve with a heat press. I didn’t have to adjust the pressure knob, it was set up for me already with medium pressure.

I like how quickly it heats up, how the timer counts down and how it’s easier to close and open with the gas shocks. It still takes a lot more pressure than I thought it would. I’m glad I go to the gym.

I created two shirts, one with glitter HTV and one with an iron on transfer. I still have to do the other side of the iron on transfer. I’m so glad I bought one with a drawer so I can thread it over it and not worry about the other transfer getting ruined. I also like that the drawer is far enough away from the top platen that I don’t feel like I’m going to get burned when I lay a shirt down to press.

A great experience so far!


----------



## Dc5887 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the feed back. Sounds like a decent press


----------



## sn315on (Feb 13, 2014)

I think it will last for 10+ years. Seems to be quality made. I don't take it anywhere, it's kind of heavy to do that. I do have a table that it sits on and I'm waiting patiently for May to arrive to get a hat press.


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

I have one. Would buy another one, based on my experience so far.

Whenever I hear people insist on spending the big bucks on presses, I just sort of shrug and am reminded of Nikon vs. Canon, Illustrator vs. Corel Draw, Mac vs PC arguments. These discussions go on endlessly. Higher priced "quality" product versus lower priced product. I wonder though, when you finish doing what you're going to do with each of these products, can anyone really tell the difference in the end product? 

Some months ago, another person posted about his/her experience after some sort of malfunction. HPN made it right.


----------



## rdpsports (Nov 5, 2009)

Just be careful with them. We bought two presses. One works fine while the other wont shut properly. They were very unhelpful. We even sent it back at our expense and they didnt fix it. I would look for better customer service if it were me. Last time i will ever go away from my normal press seller.


----------



## Dc5887 (Sep 23, 2013)

What press do you use if you don't mind if I ask?


----------



## HeatPressNationJ (May 2, 2011)

Hi rdpsports, I'm sorry to hear about your experience. We're usually very good about resolving issues quickly, especially if we have the opportunity to work on the machine directly when shipped back. Can you private message me your order details so I can look into which one of our techs worked on your machine and why the issue wasn't resolved? We'll see if we can figure out a good solution for this. Thank you.


----------



## rdpsports (Nov 5, 2009)

HeatPressNationJ said:


> Hi rdpsports, I'm sorry to hear about your experience. We're usually very good about resolving issues quickly, especially if we have the opportunity to work on the machine directly when shipped back. Can you private message me your order details so I can look into which one of our techs worked on your machine and why the issue wasn't resolved? We'll see if we can figure out a good solution for this. Thank you.



Will ask the owner for the invoice. thx!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Having to ship a heat press back and forth for service work just kills a warranty in my mind....It costs a fortune to ship stuff like that.....


----------



## rdpsports (Nov 5, 2009)

royster13 said:


> Having to ship a heat press back and forth for service work just kills a warranty in my mind....It costs a fortune to ship stuff like that.....


yep, it did cost a ton. More then the machine was worth IMO.


----------



## susu (May 20, 2011)

I have had one of their presses for a little over a year. Works great never had any issues


----------



## HeatPressNationJ (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, all! We definitely do discuss these items internally, including shipping costs in warranty. This has been a topic of discussion in multiple meetings.

We do make exceptions on the shipping of our warranty policy. Examples of this are products that are defective upon arrival, damaged in shipment or mechanical/electrical issues with products within 30 days of receipt are all resolved with full shipping cost paid by HeatPressNation.com. In most cases machines are replaced with a new unit if there are issues within 30 days of receipt.

There are a few variables that prohibit us from providing full shipping costs under our warranty policy beyond the initial 30 days. Some of these include user inflicted issues such as overloaded circuits that cause surges into the machine that damage internal components, machinery being dropped or abused beyond its intended use and user error in application(incorrect time/temp/pressure, defective transfers, etc.). Regardless of if it is user inflicted or not, we are happy to support our products under warranty. The good news is that most, if not all, of our manufacturers build their machines in a very modular way so that parts are easily replaced with a typically screw on/screw off or coupling off/coupling on procedure(no soldering required). We are typically able to resolve issues with heat press machines with a part replacement. Of the warranty issues we receive, about 3% of warranty issues may require technician's to service machines in-house. These are cases where there are advanced issues or if the customer doesn't feel up for replacing parts on their own. If this is required, we encourage customers to use our shipping account in processing shipping, as we get very good rates with Fedex. Typically about $20-$40 each way for a standard 15x15 machine.

I hope that helps in explanation. We would love to be able to take care of all shipping costs! Unfortunately though, too many issues are caused by user error and it is unfair for us to put the blame solely on the machine's respective manufacturer. Loving the comments and the feedback! It keeps the conversations going internally on how to improve our business. Thanks again!


----------



## rdpsports (Nov 5, 2009)

Well my situation was within 30 days. I had to pay to send back and i still have a nonusable machine that the owners wanted to throw in the garbage. So hopefully that is not the norm.


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you, Jimmy. As an HPN press owner, it's nice to know the company takes some responsibility for its products and that if I have an issue, I might not have to assume right away that I'll need to junk the press since it's no longer under warranty.


----------



## rdpsports (Nov 5, 2009)

Talked with Jimmy, 
He has done a great job addressing my situation. Sounds like I may have been one that fell through the cracks and it doesn't happen often. We are all in the service industry and once in awhile things happen. I would recommend dealing with them as they did follow up and make things right.


----------



## HeatPressNationJ (May 2, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time with me and for your comments!


----------



## boojubu (Aug 26, 2014)

rdpsports said:


> Talked with Jimmy,
> He has done a great job addressing my situation. Sounds like I may have been one that fell through the cracks and it doesn't happen often. We are all in the service industry and once in awhile things happen. I would recommend dealing with them as they did follow up and make things right.



If these guys will back up their press I will invest in one...if they won't think I better try elsewhere...Im wanting to buy their HPN-1515 but I would like to go with a company with integrity...May give them a call on Monday and talk to this Jimmy fellow as he seems he's the right guy to deal with based on all the threads I looked up about HPN...INTEGRITY means everything to me.

Anyone else here have any negative issues with HPN-1515 before I dive in???


----------



## GraphicsSolution (Nov 9, 2014)

rdpsports said:


> yep, it did cost a ton. More then the machine was worth IMO.


so your telling me if the machine arrives damaged me the customer is responsible to pay to have it shipped back. that is outrageous.


----------



## HeatPressNationJ (May 2, 2011)

Hi GraphicsSolutions, thanks for your post. That is not correct. We do have a published policy for products that arrive DOA(defective upon arrival) that includes shipping damage. If a product arrives damaged or is defective within 30 days of receipt, we do schedule Fedex to pick that product up or send you a prepaid shipping label to have the product returned. We then replace that machine with a new one of the same model. In most cases, we ship a new replacement immediately upon the FedEx tracking information registering the damaged product in route to us rather than waiting for it to arrive back to us. That way we're expediting the process as fast as we can


----------



## GraphicsSolution (Nov 9, 2014)

HeatPressNationJ said:


> Hi GraphicsSolutions, thanks for your post. That is not correct. We do have a published policy for products that arrive DOA(defective upon arrival) that includes shipping damage. If a product arrives damaged or is defective within 30 days of receipt, we do schedule Fedex to pick that product up or send you a prepaid shipping label to have the product returned. We then replace that machine with a new one of the same model. In most cases, we ship a new replacement immediately upon the FedEx tracking information registering the damaged product in route to us rather than waiting for it to arrive back to us. That way we're expediting the process as fast as we can


thanks thats nice to know. sometimes those policies are like reading the terms and conditions they confuse the heck out of me. thanks for clarifying. that eases my mind and pushes me a little closer to buying my first heat press from you guys.


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

I have been using my HPN press for about 2 months now and it has worked perfectly, the press has almost paid for itself already.


----------



## LN (Dec 22, 2014)

How far does the drawer slide out? Entirely or partially?


----------



## bigred023 (Sep 22, 2014)

not sure what drawer you are referring to?


----------



## LN (Dec 22, 2014)

The drawer on HPN signature heat press that slides out for threading. Thx


----------



## JackyBrown (Jan 23, 2014)

To anyone using any HPN series press:

Being new to "heat pressing" will the fact that there is no pressure gauge be an issue for me?

For the price and good customer service as evidence within this thread its seemingly a great place to start...

Jacky Brown


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

JackyBrown said:


> To anyone using any HPN series press:
> 
> Being new to "heat pressing" will the fact that there is no pressure gauge be an issue for me?
> 
> ...


No, the pressure gauge is nice but not really needed to do the job. you will get use to not having a gauge in a few days. just know that if its to hard to close than the pressure is to much. I have a hotronix fusion and the gauge is basically a reference or a reminder that it need to be set to that pressure. 

so say I press a Cellphone case at 6 but do a T-shirt at 4 than I have to turn the pressure knob down to 4 it doesnt adjust to 4 on its own.

I was going to get the hpn drawer right before I purchased my hotronix fusion. but I couldnt beat the deal. 

I went to HPN and say and messed with and was going to buy this one. HPN Signature Series 16" x 20" Auto-Open Drawer 

but it wasnt available then. its a well made press probable one of the better made than china one's I saw.


----------



## JackyBrown (Jan 23, 2014)

Excellent info thank you djque

Jacky Brown




djque said:


> No, the pressure gauge is nice but not really needed to do the job. you will get use to not having a gauge in a few days. just know that if its to hard to close than the pressure is to much. I have a hotronix fusion and the gauge is basically a reference or a reminder that it need to be set to that pressure.
> 
> so say I press a Cellphone case at 6 but do a T-shirt at 4 than I have to turn the pressure knob down to 4 it doesnt adjust to 4 on its own.
> 
> ...


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

LN said:


> How far does the drawer slide out? Entirely or partially?


I cant really remember that good but I think it was partially but it was enough to load the shirt or any item without being burned. if your in the market for a press make sure you get one with a swinger or a drawer or both (Smile) cause once you start burning your knuckles or try to place a transfer on but multi color it will make u mad


----------



## MadeByM.E.313 (Nov 20, 2010)

I bought one of their MPRESS Clam 16x20 heatpresses back in 2013. and unfortunaltey NOW IT HAS STOP WORKING.
The platten does not heat up.
I have changed the Relay, Fuse Button Switch. checked all wires, last thing i will have to do is replace temperature control. 

It was working great for years, until I stopped all of a sudden.
right when I need it the most.
FML


----------

